# new XBox 360 owner - what games do you suggest?



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

hi guys

Got an Xbox 360 elite 120gb yesterday 


It came with Forza 3 - which is a really good game. I am :doublesho at the graphics.

What games do you recommend I get next?

1) Football - FIFA10?
2) Fighting - Tekken or Street Fighter

I am interested in trying something different. Is it worth getting the xbox live thing?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Gears of War 1&2.
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas 2 is also good.
Left 4 Dead 1 & 2 are also a good laugh.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Modern Warfare 2. Then say goodbye to all of your friends and family.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Splinter cell conviction
Battlefield 2 bad company (much prefer this to MW2)


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lloyd71 said:


> Modern Warfare 2. Then say goodbye to all of your friends and family.


Seconded :thumb:

An old one but a good one - Richard Burns Rally.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cod mw2 and forza 3!!


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

It all depends on what games you like? sports? shooting?

I like 
Call of duty MW2
Tiger Woods 2010
Forza 3
Rainbow six vegas 2

All up to you m8y


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

JPC said:


> Cod mw2 and forza 3!!


Easily the two best games on the xbox...

Modern Warfare 2 is awsome!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Battelfield Bad company 2. An insanely good game imo!!!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks like Modern warfare 2 will be my next game then 

Already got Forza 3 - brilliant game


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cod mw2 and again, forget your previous life


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

as said MW2 is a must but if you're new to xbox try the preowned section at Game for some oldies. Bioshock, Mass effect, Prey, Oblivion all great games and can be had for under a tenner.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I managed to pick up GOW2, NFS Undercover, Fable 2 & Halo ODST all new for less than £50 total in Game a liitle while back. You can get some good bargains at times.


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Shiny said:


> I managed to pick up GOW2, NFS Undercover, Fable 2 & Halo ODST all new for less than £50 total in Game a liitle while back. You can get some good bargains at times.


haha, I need to do that. Not good, considering I start college in a week


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

If i were on a remote island with a telly and 360 all i would ever need would be

Forza 3
CoD: MW2
Fifa 10

Simples :thumb:


----------



## djswivel (Apr 8, 2009)

Fallout 3 GOTY. Many, many hours of gameplay for less than £30.


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

Another vote for COD : MOW2 & Fifa 10


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

IMO CODMW2 only comes into its own on xbox live as a single player game I found it a bit boring after a while - On live however, I cant get off the bloody thing


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

306chris said:


> IMO CODMW2 only comes into its own on xbox live as a single player game I found it a bit boring after a while - On live however, I cant get off the bloody thing


totally agree. ok as a single player. massivley brilliant online.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

COD MW2 lives in my xbox, may as well throw away the case! FIFA 10 is a must as well! You mentioned Tekken, must admit, I bought it from ASDA when they had it on offer...Played it for a shortwhile on the day and since then it hasn't come back off the shelf...Got bored quite quickly!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Deano said:


> totally agree. ok as a single player. massivley brilliant online.


+1

I only started campaign mode once I'd reached 100% completed on multiplayer, and that was only so I could say I'd completed the game!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

i like the guitar hero games

also just got cod2 mw2 at game for £25 brand new


----------



## Demon (Jun 27, 2008)

Red Dead Redemption!


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

MW2!!! The ultimate Xbox Live game!!!


----------

